# Redfish in Pensacola!



## ZZ Topwater (May 14, 2018)

If y'all don't mind, check out part 2 of my Urban Redfish adventure! Caught a nice slot red on live mullet on an incoming tide. Also, be sure to check out part 1 if you missed it!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad ya'll are having fun guys!!! Catching fish are a bonus!!! Now go blacken that redfish! When I get back on my feet, I may have to take ya'll out to bull redfish around the corner!!! You get excited over them little fellas, would love to see ya'lls excitement hooking into a bull!!!


----------



## ZZ Topwater (May 14, 2018)

Jason said:


> Glad ya'll are having fun guys!!! Catching fish are a bonus!!! Now go blacken that redfish! When I get back on my feet, I may have to take ya'll out to bull redfish around the corner!!! You get excited over them little fellas, would love to see ya'lls excitement hooking into a bull!!!


As long as I can take my fly rod, I'd be down for that! Thanks for the support man!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ZZ Topwater said:


> As long as I can take my fly rod, I'd be down for that! Thanks for the support man!


We can do fly rod.... biggest I caught on fly so far is 36. ThaFish went out with me a few times and slammed a 39 with about a 20 min fight. Not as productive and slower trying to fly em but fun as long as you got at least an 8wt or greater.


----------



## ZZ Topwater (May 14, 2018)

Jason said:


> We can do fly rod.... biggest I caught on fly so far is 36. ThaFish went out with me a few times and slammed a 39 with about a 20 min fight. Not as productive and slower trying to fly em but fun as long as you got at least an 8wt or greater.


Awesome! I have a custom Blue Halo 7wt with a Redington Behemoth 7/8 that hasn't even touched water yet that I'm dying to catch a red on.


----------



## HReid (Feb 28, 2018)

ZZ Topwater said:


> Awesome! I have a custom Blue Halo 7wt with a Redington Behemoth 7/8 that hasn't even touched water yet that I'm dying to catch a red on.


Do not go targeting bull reds with that 7wt please. You may think its cool but with an awesome fish like that that you have to release anyways you need to get them in quick and release quick to avoid any unnecessary harm. 10wt for bulls is more like it.


----------



## ZZ Topwater (May 14, 2018)

HReid said:


> Do not go targeting bull reds with that 7wt please. You may think its cool but with an awesome fish like that that you have to release anyways you need to get them in quick and release quick to avoid any unnecessary harm. 10wt for bulls is more like it.


I hear ya. Its more of a pup red, bass, and trout rod for calmer days.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a 9wt.... those bulls are hardy, 7/8 isn't really light just wear the fish out a little more but it would survive. Ive caught em on 10 lb test and fought em for a while...aint had a dead one go back in well over 100 bulls


----------



## HReid (Feb 28, 2018)

Jason said:


> I use a 9wt.... those bulls are hardy, 7/8 isn't really light just wear the fish out a little more but it would survive. Ive caught em on 10 lb test and fought em for a while...aint had a dead one go back in well over 100 bulls


They don't always die right then and there in front of you. Sometimes its the next day apparently. Not that you have killed any... just sayin you wouldn't know if they did die sometimes. I throw a 9wt at them too. 

My last gripe on this thread about catching those bulls is that I hate when I see people holding them up by just the gills... posing with it like its a fish for the dinner table. One hand around tail and the other under the belly to support the organs and put them back quick is the only way to go. Sorry to derail/rant, I dont mean these things at anyone specific here honestly. 

Have fun out there guys!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

HReid said:


> My last gripe on this thread about catching those bulls is that I hate when I see people holding them up by just the gills... posing with it like its a fish for the dinner table. One hand around tail and the other under the belly to support the organs and put them back quick is the only way to go. Sorry to derail/rant, I dont mean these things at anyone specific here honestly.
> 
> Have fun out there guys!


Yeah I agree on the weightof these bulls shouldn't be held up by gills. The 1st bull my daughter caught was 48 inches and almost as big as her. She had to hold it up by the gills and I was chastised but no biggie. Any other pics of me or those on my sled hold em horizontal.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I used a 10/11 wt or my 12/13 wt for bull reds and still had to revive part of them to get them " sassy" again before releasing.


----------

